# Software Bugs, Problems, Modifications, & Clambake . . .



## Kevin (Oct 30, 2013)

This will be a list we keep updated regarding all issues that members are having whether it is a bug in the software or an issues that enough members are having that it needs to be addressed here. Most of what appears on this list will be gleaned from the ALL QUESTIONS & COMMENTS REGARDING NEW SOFTWARE GO HERE thread. As of this writing (10-30-2013) the thread has grown large and takes a lot of time to read. So this thread will serve as a way to quickly see if your problem has been noted yet and if so, if it has been resolved. If it has there may be a link to the thread where the issue was resolved. Links will be underlined. 

New Posts/Recent Posts - see post #390 Awaiting coding
Delete Conversation (PMs) - *Resolved*
Cannot Log In - *Resolved* (clear cookies & cache; if problems persists we'll reset your password)
Where's all the old smilies? - *Resolved*
Where's the Donate Button? - *Resolved* 
Why isn't my signature link active? - *Resolved*
Rep system. Awaiting add-on


If you notice a problem or have a question or comment/suggestion please post it in the previously linked thread above. I will end up here if we believe it's warranted but we will address it there at least.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Kevin (Oct 30, 2013)

Updated.


----------

